# Pete and the DIS Podcast Team Visited Hoop Dee Doo Review



## bama_ed

The DIS team recently attended HDDR.  Here is the YouTube.






Bama Ed


----------



## morrik5

bama_ed said:


> The DIS team recently attended HDDR.  Here is the YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bama Ed


Our shy son was chosen to go onstage to be the Indian. Worked out OK But on a subsequent trip our SIL was not impressed by the hokey entertainment. To each his own


----------



## Bb3300

We have an ADR for it in May!!!


----------

